# Royal Canin, Orijens, PetKind



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*kiwidiwi*: Sorry I don't know enough to answer your question. I hope others who do will soon chime in. Your little tpoo is very cute, and it's good she's eating the new food (mixed in) without any stomach upset. In case you haven't already seen it, here's link to a dog food evaluation site. The site also tracks dog food recall notices, so it's a handy resource to have. :eating:
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Be careful of foods high in protein. I transitioned my tpoos to blue buffalo and had horrible experience. Horrible diarrhea and vomiting. Switched back to royal canin poodle and all is well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Orijen is a good food but its protein levels are usually more suitable for really active dogs. I know several little dogs that can't handle those levels of protein but if your tpoo is really active she might be okay - just keep an eye out for possible issues. Like Poodlemama99 said it can cause digestive issues but it can also lead to immune problems.

My neighbour's little dog, Muffin, was switched to Orijen (because that is what they feed their border collie) and he ended up with chronic yeast infections in both ears and eventually over large areas of his skin. The poor little guy was smelly, itchy, losing hair, and about 15 minutes after eating his skin would be tomato red. I was looking after him for a while and I had to bathe him every day to keep him comfortable while we tried to sort out his troubles. Thinking it might be an allergic reaction his owners tried switching to another grain free food that had similar protein levels and it didn't help. At the advice of their vet they finally switched to a lower protein food (one of the Go! or Now Fresh formulas I think) and he finally started to clear up.

I do think Orijen is a good quality food but the reason I mention Muffin is that people might not realize that good quality food can cause skin problems that aren't exactly an allergy. I don't know where you shop for your puppy's food but of the chain stores I have found that one of the girls at "Pet Food & More" at 16th and Oak is the most helpful. 

Anyway, now that I have ramble on and on, good luck with the transition - Kiwi looks so cute in that picture


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've had so many food related frustrations! First of all, I've done extensive research and there are very few high quality small breed puppy foods. Acana makes a good brand but it isn't available in the US because of Milk Thistle.

Originally, Ryker was on Royal Canin. We then switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness since it is supposed to be better. But on that my mom's shih-poo developed bladder stones. While we don't know for sure, some bladder stones can be caused by high levels of protein. Our dogs are active, but do not compete or go for runs (other than zooming around the house) -so we cut back on the protein. 

Based on ingredients and nutrients, my favorite foods are Fromm Small Breed and Halo Small Breed. My new puppy is on Royal Canin x-small, though, because Fromm and Halo do not make a small breed puppy formula. I prefer small breed puppy formulas because the kibble is easier to eat for a two pound puppy.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My little tpoo is on Royal Canin poodle, it suits her no tummy or other problems. She also gets raw chicken and grated carrot and broccoli or beans twice a week. And raw meaty bone anout twice a week. Lamb or beef ribs.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids developed severe diarrhea on blue buffalo wilderness. Switched back to royal canin poodle and all is well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I support your efforts to get away from RC kibble - it's very grain heavy, which dogs don't neeed. However, I think that Orijen is a bit rich for the average house pet. The same company makes Acana, which is also a very good food, with a little less protein. It comes in both grain inclusive and grain free varieties.

As long as you feed an all life stages kibble, you're good to go.


----------



## Wilbea (Jul 16, 2013)

As long as you feed an all life stages kibble said:


> I just recently took a class on small animal nutrition, it was very eye opening. We all know about the AAFCO statements on our pet food bags, right? Well I didn't, most pet food companies "formulate" their foods by a set AAFCO standard BUT there are only three companies I know that actually test that formula to the standard (HILL'S, Purina (but not all of their lines), and Solid Gold). And if you see a label saying formulated for all life stages it basically means formulated for puppy/pregnant/lactating. I will try to post the key nutritional factors for foods for growing puppies later when I get home. Its hard to read the ingredients on the back of dog food (or people food) I mean salt, sugar, flour, and cream of tartar can make a yummy cake, but it can also make playdough, they ingredients are listed by weight before being processed so most of the Meat you see being listed first are not as plentiful as one might had suspected


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think the right food is what works for your dog(s). I can't feed any of the grain free, because of the protein and Misha's liver can't handle it. Even the Royal Canin is too high in protein for her. Also the first two ingredients are chicken and corn....two of my dogs are allergic to both ingredients. I searched and searched for a dog food that was quality, no chicken, and had less than 10% fat (Emilio has pancreatitis) and less than 18% protein. Solid Gold Maintenance was the winner. So far so good, but Misha is itchy. That though could be from her liver problems. It is so frustrating to try to find something that works!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I feed my poodles Blue Wilderness kibble+canned+1 spoon of canned pumpkin. Ive tried several (they are picky) and they like the salmon and chicken flavor. Hopefully it won't cause them any issues in the future, it's a 5-star food, but if I hear more negative things about it I may have to switch them again. I can't feed raw though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

